# West Palm Beach Building Demolition - The Implosion at 1515 S. Flagler



## robertwsimpson

Talk about confidence that the building was going to fall right on top of itself, they left a couple hundred thousand dollars worth of heavy equipment right next to the building during the demo.  








and the Pièce de résistance:


----------



## jaharris1001

wow,, thats a crazy set there and your action series is very cool,, looks like you were on a boat ? as your position seems to change periodically,, very cool,, those people in the boats look close to the implosion there


----------



## robertwsimpson

Actually I was on land, but I had to hold my camera way over my head to get above everyone.  Thus the shaky hands.  I had a tripod set up, but a tall man decided to stand directly in front of it.

I don't think boats were supposed to be there, but what were the cops going to do, arrest everyone?  There were literally hundreds of them.

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Augphoto

Wow - great pics.  You can't get these shots everyday!


----------



## robertwsimpson

yep! last time they demolished a building here was 15 years ago!


I love that my girlfriend was ok with watching this on Valentines day!


----------



## Insanity

Damnit... I was just down there for work too. I swear I miss all the good stuff...

Would love to see a building implode sometime looks like it'd be an awesome sight.


----------



## Invisodude

whoa cool! That animated gif at the end is the icing on the cake, very very cool job on these


----------



## pbelarge

Augphoto said:


> Wow - great pics. You can't get these shots everyday!


 

Sometimes I like to say, "you can't see that from your living room couch"


That must have been a lot of fun to capture, nice job with both stills and video, thanks for the treat.


----------



## robertwsimpson

actually it's not video, it's an animation from all the stills I got!


thanks!


----------



## nickywallphotography

Some fantastic shots here and i realy like the animation made from all the shots


----------



## Layspeed

Very nice capture and great job with the animation.  Kudos to your lady for being there with you on V-Day.  Boo to the tall a$$ to decided to stand in front of someone with a tripod.


----------

